

To Woo or To War? When When Should An Entrepreneur Fight, Flee or Flirt? - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/woowar/
An interesting contrast of the recent book, "The Art of Woo" with the ancient classic, "The Art of War".
======
mollylynn
Nice take on an ancient classic (Art of War) and a recent look at persuasion
(Art of Woo).

Fight, Flee or Flirt - love it.

